# Remis bathroom sliding door!



## wintersunshine (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi...can anyone suggest where I can obtain spare parts for my sliding bathroom door!
a clip/runner clip at the top of the door has broken....
and the glider that fits into the bottom of the upright slat has broken!
any help would be very appreciated!!!!

Hobby 750 fml 2005


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could have a look at this site, http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=47&cat=335224
or give them a ring if you don't find it on their web page.

happy huntin
nigel


----------



## wintersunshine (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Nigel...thanks for the site....may prove very useful....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you notice Nigel that they do not list Fleurette. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------

